# Cruze can't read text messages



## Lostiguy (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi all. I have tried to find an answer in the archives but had no luck. I have a 12 2 LT and it will read my wife's texts messages through Bluetooth through the speakers from her Windows phone but not from my Droid Maxx. Has anyone else had this issue and been able to figure out how to get this to work? Thanks in advance


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I doubt if the Cruze is doing the reading - that sounds like a function of the phone. The Bluetooth is just passing the audio.

Can you get your Droid to read text messages to you without anything connected?


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I liked when my old girlfriend was text cursing me out & I played it through my cruze. I almost crashed because of laughing so hard.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Windows phones seem to do this(my Nokia does it), besides them the 2014 and up allow SIRI on iPhone to do similar holding the infortainment button down a bit. 13 and under, holding the button down does nothing at all.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Log into the Google Play Store and search for "sms text to speech". Unlike Windows Phone, Android doesn't natively have the ability to read text messages out loud.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Lostiguy said:


> Hi all. I have tried to find an answer in the archives but had no luck. I have a 12 2 LT and it will read my wife's texts messages through Bluetooth through the speakers from her Windows phone but not from my Droid Maxx. Has anyone else had this issue and been able to figure out how to get this to work? Thanks in advance


Hello Lostiguy,


We see that you're having trouble reading text messages from your Droid Maxx in your Chevrolet Cruze. The 2012 Chevrolet Cruze may support certain Bluetooth features depending on your mobile device. Feel free to check out gmtotalconnect.com for vehicle and smartphone eligibility. If you have any additional questions, please let us know. 


Sincerely,


Jasmine F
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Lostiguy (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for the help. The issue is with the phone. I will try the app out and let you all know how I make out.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Lostiguy said:


> Hi all. I have tried to find an answer in the archives but had no luck. I have a 12 2 LT and it will read my wife's texts messages through Bluetooth through the speakers from her Windows phone but not from my Droid Maxx. Has anyone else had this issue and been able to figure out how to get this to work? Thanks in advance





Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello Lostiguy,
> 
> 
> We see that you're having trouble reading text messages from your Droid Maxx in your Chevrolet Cruze. The 2012 Chevrolet Cruze may support certain Bluetooth features depending on your mobile device. Feel free to check out gmtotalconnect.com for vehicle and smartphone eligibility. If you have any additional questions, please let us know.
> ...


Lostiguy, the 2012 Cruze doesn't support Bluetooth audio - just Bluetooth calling. If you have the base stereo follow the link in my sig to the Bluetooth Stereo AUX to find out how to add this support. Also, you'll still need one of the apps from the search I gave earlier to do this.


----------



## Lostiguy (Feb 15, 2014)

Actually I tried the text to speech and one other app and that allows the phone to read text aloud but it will not connect through the Bluetooth to let the Cruze speak. Unless I missed checking a box or something to engage that function


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

The Windows phone did this back in 2012. I had a Lumia 900 that spoke and you could reply through text. For 2014, the actual car does it now.


----------



## bluefirestarter (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a Windows Phone and it does read the text back but at the volume of what the Bluetooth is on the phone. So if I have SiriusXM on and I get a text message it will scare the living bejesus out of me sometimes because of how much louder the Bluetooth is compared to what I'm listening too. First world problems..


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> holding the infortainment button down a bit.


Which button is the infotainment button?


----------



## Lostiguy (Feb 15, 2014)

obermd said:


> Lostiguy, the 2012 Cruze doesn't support Bluetooth audio - just Bluetooth calling. If you have the base stereo follow the link in my sig to the Bluetooth Stereo AUX to find out how to add this support. Also, you'll still need one of the apps from the search I gave earlier to do this.


Maybe I am not following you, but my 2012 will read the text aloud through the speakers which I would assume is via Bluetooth with my wife's windows phone. We were both suprised because all I did was pair her phone to the Bluetooth. My Droid doesn't have a setting to play text this way. I have tried a couple different apps but they do not have an option to connect to vehicle. At least the ones I have tried. Thanks


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Doing a Google for "read text via Bluetooth google play store" returns some promising results.


----------



## Lostiguy (Feb 15, 2014)

Got off the phone with Verizon and was directed to my phone apps. There is one called Assist. After choosing this and going through the quick setup there are categories for Driving, Meeting ,Sleeping, Home. Choosing Driving you can check the box for Talk to me : Read text messages and tell me who's calling and Play music : Plays music over Bluetooth or headphone jack when you start driving. Still need to test it out


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Which button is the infotainment button?


Infotainment button is the telephone floating over the face with 3 voice lines located on the right of the steering wheel above mute. Pressing it 1 time gets you the lady's voice where you can do the simple things like saying "Display or screen off" and the MyLink screen will turn off until you touch the volume controls. Pressing and holding it in 13 and under gets you no response from the system. 14 and up you get the same as holding down home on a SIRI equipt iPhone.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Lostiguy said:


> Maybe I am not following you, but my 2012 will read the text aloud through the speakers which I would assume is via Bluetooth with my wife's windows phone. We were both suprised because all I did was pair her phone to the Bluetooth. My Droid doesn't have a setting to play text this way. I have tried a couple different apps but they do not have an option to connect to vehicle. At least the ones I have tried. Thanks


This tells me that Microsoft implemented some of the Windows Phone bluetooth to operate through the phone's dialing system and not through the media system. Android apps that read text messages do so via the media system. These are different protocols in the Bluetooth spec. The 2012 Cruze only implements the phone interface. To make the 2012 Cruze implement the media (A2DP) interface you need to replace the radio's Personal Device Interface Module (PDIM).


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> This tells me that Microsoft implemented some of the Windows Phone bluetooth to operate through the phone's dialing system and not through the media system.


This... txt come up as a "Phone call from me" when they are read and time counts like it's an actual phone call. I believe the iPhone does similar when you press the microphone on the keyboard but that gets annoying while driving.


----------

